# Wow patch schnell Runterladen



## Pc-freak (12. September 2008)

Hallo,

Ich hab wow Instal.....

Und möchte fragen ob alle aktuellen patchs in einem runterladen kann weil ich Gehört hab dass schneller ist alles mit dem Blizzard Client.



mfg pc-freak


----------



## riesentrolli (12. September 2008)

http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php
obs wirklich schneller geht weiß ich net


----------



## Pc-freak (12. September 2008)

Danke muss ich da nur den neusten  Runterladen ?  oder alle die noch da vor sind O.o


----------



## riesentrolli (12. September 2008)

so wie ich das sehe musst du auf 1.12.0 patchen, dann auf 2.0.1 und dann auf 2.4.0

EDIT: und dann musste halt noch auf 2.4.3 kommen und dann die pre daten für 3.0.1 laden


----------



## Pc-freak (12. September 2008)

Ich Lad gerade mit dem Blizzard Client den Patch 2.4.2  runter  der ist 1,1GB gross Ich Galub nach dem kommt eben 2.4.3 und dan noch3.0.1 Die lad ich nun neben Bei Runter^^


----------



## eMJay (13. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Ich Lad gerade mit dem Blizzard Client den Patch 2.4.2  runter  der ist 1,1GB gross Ich Galub nach dem kommt eben 2.4.3 und dan noch3.0.1 Die lad ich nun neben Bei Runter^^


Mach mal deine Ports am Router auf dann geht es auch schnell....


----------



## Pc-freak (13. September 2008)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Mach mal deine Ports am Router auf dann geht es auch schnell....



Ich hab sie Schon Gersten Fertig Runter Geladen und ich hab keinen Router sonder ein Modem ^^


----------



## eMJay (13. September 2008)

dann mach deine Virensoftware aus.


----------



## Pc-freak (13. September 2008)

Mach ich dass Nächste mal !  aber nur wen ich nicht auch noch im Netz Surf weil sonst kann ich ja Gleich alle Viren sagen kommt nur rein O.o^^


----------



## eMJay (13. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Mach ich dass Nächste mal !  aber nur wen ich nicht auch noch im Netz Surf weil sonst kann ich ja Gleich alle Viren sagen kommt nur rein O.o^^


Eigentlich musst du die nur so einstellen dass die den Verkehr von dem Downloader nicht mehr blockt. 
Ich weis ja nicht was du für Software benutzt.


----------



## Pc-freak (13. September 2008)

Ich Benutz Kaspersky 2009


----------



## eMJay (13. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Ich Benutz Kaspersky 2009


Ich 2007 (Internet Security 2007) wenn ich Kaspersky ausmach (weil ich keine lust hab immer neu einzustellen) geht mein Speed auf das doppelte und mehr rauf auf fast die vollen 16k die ich habe.


----------



## Pc-freak (13. September 2008)

k danke für den tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mach ich in halt dass Nächste mal aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EvilDivel (14. September 2008)

Du solltest aber eher die ganze Sache richtig konfigurieren anstatt einfach alles zu deaktivieren, gerade weil du nen Modem hast und keinen router in dem meistens ne Firewall ist. Dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite.

Welche Ports du freigeben musst kannst du hier bei Blizzard nachlesen.
http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml...mp;pageNumber=1


----------



## Sugarwarlock (14. September 2008)

zu den patches:

immer auf den höhsten x.y.0 updaten... atm is das 2.4... dann die einzelnen mini patches... also x.y.z also 2.4.1 2.4.2 und 2.4.3

zu KIS 2009 und ports und so:

wenn du ein modem hast sind die ports egel... achte nur dadrauf, dass wow rechte hat ins inet zu gehen^^ aber KIS fragt ja immer nach was sein soll wenn sich das ändert bzw wenn du was neues startest.

die sache mit ports öffnen oder firewall aus um ne höhere DL-rate zu bekommen... kann ich nicht bestätigen. habe immer fullspeed.


du solltest auch in den einstellungen vom blizzard downloader die dl-rate begrezung ausmachen. die iust da drinne, damit du auch zocken kannst wenn nur teile eines patches lädst.


----------



## McBerti (17. September 2008)

Wo muss ich denn die runtergeladene Datei speichern? Als zip oder muss ich vorher entpacken?


----------



## McBerti (18. September 2008)

/push

kann mir da keiner helfen?


----------



## eMJay (18. September 2008)

McBerti schrieb:


> /push
> 
> kann mir da keiner helfen?


Etpacken wo du die speicherst ist egal einfach dann Ausführen.


----------

